# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Shpëtimi i të krishterit

## deshmuesi

E megjithse kjo teme eshte diskutuar shume here ne kete forum,  une deshiroj qe ta sjell perseri ate. Te flasesh per shpetimin e Perendise, mendoj se eshte tema me qendrore ne te gjithe besimin e krishtere. Ne kete faqe te bien ne sy shume shkrime te ndryshme dhe une gezohem per kete, por nje diskutim i vlefshme rreth shpetimit te besimtarit te krishtere, mbetet gjithmone nje ceshtje e vecante per tu diskutuar mes te krishteresh. Ne kete teme do te trjatoj nje sere ceshtjesh, permes te cilave te mund te jap nje mesazh sa me te qarte te shpetimit te Perendise, gjithmone mbeshtetur ne deshmine e shkrimit te shenjte.
   MEKATI.
 Kjo eshte ceshtja e pare qe une do te trajtoj. Nuk mund te flasesh per Shpetim , nese nuk ke bere te qarte se pari, se  cdo te thote  Mekat. 
 Nese do ta shohim Mekatin si nje "Substance", ai i ngjan nje fare te vogel, permes se ciles mbin vdekja e perjetshme ne jeten e njeriut.  Drejtperdrejt mekat do te thote: Shkelje e Ligjit te Perendise( 1Gjon:3:4.) dhe te shkelesh Ligjin do te thote te shkelesh Drejtesine e Perendise. Bibla gjithashtu na deshmon se, Njeriu lind nen mekat, pra kjo "farre" e  mbire ne jeten e njeriut, sjell tek ai vdekjen e perjetshme. Apostulli Pal tek Romaket kapitulli shtate, na tregon gjendjen mekatare ne te cilen ndodhet njeriu i mishte, dhe kjo gjendje vjen tek ai per shkak te mekatit.  Ai thote: 
 " Mjere une NJERIU, kush do te me shpetoje nga ky trup i vdekjes?"
 Pali na deshmon perfundimisht , gjendjen ne te cilen e con mekati njeriun e mishte. Po keshtu Pali deshmon edhe paaftesin e Njeriut, per tju kundervene mekatit dhe per ta mundur ate.  "Une bej ate qe nuk dua", thote Pali, edhe pse kam  deshiren per te bere  te miren. Pra me pak fjale, Njeriu nuk ka fuqi te mposhte dhe munde mekatin, per shkak te dobesise qe ndodhet ne te. Deshmija e Palit, na verteton pafuqesine njeriut  per te ndryshuar gjendjen e tij mekatare. Pra cdo investim njerezor,  i cili perpiqet te arrije shpetimin prej mekatit  permes  veprave dhe aftesise njerezore, eshte i deshtuar. Kjo, sepse njeriu eshte SKLLAV i Mekatit, dhe SKALLVI nuk ka fuqi mbi zoterine Rom:7:23..
 Me kujtohet nje ngjarje, kur une isha femije.  Nje dite mora guximin qe te lahesha ne pishinen ku laheshin te medhenjte, pasi mendoja se dija not mire.  Por sapo bere disa ecje me not, u gjenda menjehere ne nje pozicion vertikal ne uje, dhe keshtu fillova te fundosem. Fjalet qe thira ne moment ishin: NDIHME. Menjehere notari i pishines sapo me digjoi , u hodh ne uje dhe me shpetoi.  Permes ketij shembulli dua te tregoj se, edhe apsotulli Pal na tregon te njeten gje: PAFUQESINE  tone per te shpetuar prej mekatit. Prandaj dhe thote: Sa njeri i mjere qe jam, kush do te me shpetoje nga ky trup i vdekjes. 
 Pali na nxjer ne perfundimin se, shpetimi  prej mekatit dhe vdekjes, nuk mund te vije prej njeriut, por duhet nje nderhyrje e jashtme, ashtu si ai notari qe me nxori mua nga uji, duke me sheptuar jeten.
 -- CFARE DO TE THOTE SHPETIM?
 Pame se mekati eshte ajo "substance", i cili permes farres se tij mbjell vdekjen e perjtshme ne jeten e njeriut. Po keshtu pame , paaftesine e njeriut per ta "SHKULUR" kete farre shkatrimtare  prej jetes  se tij.  Perfundimisht themi dhe deshmojme se, njeriu eshte i destinuar te shkoje ne vdekje te perjetshme ( per shkak te mekatit).  Por a ka shpetim per njeriun?
 Ja cfare bibla na deshmon: Bibla na tregon se, njeriu eshte krijesa me e dashur e Perendise, prandaj dhe Krijuesi e krijoi ate ne perngjasim me imazhin e Tij. Por a mund te jete njeriu nje krijese e dashur per Perendine, dhe njekohesisht te jetoje i ndare dhe larg kesaj dashurie?  Bibla na deshmon se, renia e njeriut ne mekat dhe vdekje te perejtshme, erdhi si rezultat i MOSBINDJES NDAJ URDHERIT TE PERENDISE qe beri njeriu ne Eden. Pra njeriu peson vete perzgjedhjen e tij te gabuar, me ane te se ciles ju kundervu urdhereses se drejte te Perendsie.  Qe njeriu te vije perseri ne mardhenie te perjeteshme me Perendine, i duhet te eleminoje mekatin, dhe te eleminosh mekatin do te thote: te eleminosh vdekjen e perjetshme. Kjo gje mund te arrihet prej njeriut, vetem nese ai mban te pashkelur Ligjin e Perendise. Por sic e pame edhe me siper, kjo gje per njeriun eshte krejtesisht e pamundur. 
 Jezusi ne nje prej shembelltyrave te tij, e krahason njeriun mekatar, me nje sherbetor BORXHLI,  i cili e kishte te pamundur kthimin e BORXHIT, ndaj  zoterise se tij. Po keshtu edhe tek shembelltyra e Djalit plangprishes, Jezusi thote se Djali me i vogel pasi mori prej atit  te tij PASURINE qe i takonte, e HARXHOI  ate plotesisht ne plangprishje dhe mekat. Kjo solli si rezultat qe ai te mos kishte me PASURI per te jetuar. Por cila ishte mardhenia e tij me atin? Ai ishte nje BORXHLI para atit te tij. Nese e shohim kete fakt permes DREJTESISE, ai kishte humbur plotesisht pasurine e atit, dhe keshtu ishte fajtor para  tij. Nese ai deshrionte qe te regullonte mardhenien e tij me atin, i duhej se pari te shpinte DREJTEISNE ne vend, dhe kjo vendosej vetem nese ai i KTHENTE atit te tij , te gjithe PASUIRNE E HUMBUR.   A mundej djlai plangprishes te bente nje gje te tille? Nese ai do te kthente te gjithe PASURINE  e humbur, athere ai do te ishte i DREJTE  ne sy te atit . Pikerisht kjo  eshte  edhe mardhenia dhe pozita ne te cilen ndodhet njeriu me Atin Perendi.
 Arsyeja se perse njeriu vdes nen mekat, eshte sepse, ai nuk ben dot kete SHLYERJE TE BORXHIT qe ka ndaj Perendise. DREJTESIA  e Perendise, kerkon qe njeriu te SHLYEJE plotesisht BORXHIN e tij, ne menyre qe te permbushet akti i DREJTESISE. Te shlyesh borxhin e mekatit, do te thote, te vish ne poziten e Adamit dhe Eves, perpara se ata te mekatonin.  Por a mundet njeriu te risjelle kete gjendje ne jeten e tij?

----------


## deshmuesi

Njeriu e ka te pamundur qe te risjelle jeten e tij , ne nje jete te pamekatshme, per faktin se ai lind nen mekat dhe mekati ka banese ne mish te tij. Njohja e mekatit arrihet permes ligjit te Perendise, por njekohesisht njohja e ligjit e vendos njeriun perballe drejtesise se Perendise. Ashtu sic thashe edhe me siper , njeriu eshte i dobet per te permbushur Drejtesine e Perendise. Kete fakt ne e shohim permes kombit te Izraelit  dhe ligjit te Perendise. Perendia e perzgjodhi kete komb dhe i dha atij permes Mojsiut  ligjin e Tij. Mes shume qellimeve qe kishte ligji i Perendise, nje nder detyrat dhe qellimet e tij ishte dhe njohja e mekatit, si dhe paftesia njerzore per te mosmekatuar. Pra, perems Ligjit Perendia i tregoi konkretisht njeriut se, ai eshte nje mekatar, i mbyllur ne vdekje te perjetshme. Si dhe nga ana tjeter, mardhenia dhe paqja me Perendine arrihet permes zbatimit dhe berjes se Drejtesise se Perendise. Por cfare ndodhi me Izraelin? Ai filloi te ngrere drejteisne e tij, permes veprave te Ligjit. Pali tek Romaket na tregon se, Ligji nuk mundi ta beje dhe ta sjelle ne Drejtesi njeriun, jo per faj te ligjit, por sepse njeriu eshte i dobet per ta mbajtur ate te pashkelur. Izraeli duke ngritur drejtesine e tij permes veprave te ligjit, ne DREJTEIS te Perendise nuk arriti. Te arrish ne DREJTESINE e Perendise do te thote: ti kesh shlyer  Borxhin  Perendise deri me nje, ne te cilin na futen prinderit tane te mocem, Adami dhe Eva. Vetem shlyerja e ketij Borxhi, na jep mundesine qe te vijme ne mardhenie te drejte me Perendine. Perendia nuk e shkel kete parim, dhe njekohesisht ja ka zbuluar njeriut, se, mardhenia e tij me Krijuesin rregullohet vetem nese njeriu del i drejte dhe permbush drejtesine e Perendise.  Por si?  A mund te  dalim te drejte para Perendise , permes veprave tona? Po i referohem perseri Palit tek romaket ku midis te tjerasht thote se,  me pelqen ligji i Perendise, sepse ai eshte i drejte, i shenjte dhe i mire, por une jam nje skllav i shitur ne mekat. Une nuk bej te miren qe dua, por te keqen sepse e keqja gjendet tek une.  
Pali na tregon definitivisht paaftesisne tone per te permbushir ligjin e Perendise, i cili konstaton ne DREJTESI.  Edhe pse deshriat tona te brendshme mund te jene mjaft te mira, edhe pse ne pranojme se ligji i Perendise eshte i mire dhe i shenjte, por: a eshte kjo rruga permes se ciles ne do te mund te vijme ne DREJTESI te Perendise?
  - CLIRIMI NGA MEKATI.
 Clirim nga mekati drejtpersedrejti do te thote: TE PAGUASH DERI ME NJE BORXHIN E PERENDSIE, si dhe te mbash ligjin e Perendise te pa shkelur ne asnje pike. Nese  njeriu do te mund te arije qe ti paguaje kete BORXH Perendise, atehere ai eshte i cliruar perfundimisht nga ky detyrim, i cili e mban ata ne skllaveri  dhe ne vdekje te perjetshme. Njekohesish kjo gje ben te mundur qe ai te arrije perfundimisht ne Drejtesi te Perendise. Por a ka aftesi  brenda njeriut per ti paguar kete BORXH Perendise?
 Cdo njeri ne mardhenie me Perendine eshte FAJTOR , dhe e gjitha kjo ndodh per shkaka te mekatit dhe jetes nen mekat. Meqenese njeriu nuk ka fuqi dhe aftesi per ti SHLYER kete BORXH Perendise, atehere cila eshte rruga per CLIRIM ( nga ky borxh) dhe shpetim?

----------


## Matrix

I dashur deshmues,

Nqs me lejon, po them dicka ne lidhje me shpetimin e te Krishterit.

Perpara se ne te flasim per dicka, duhet te zgjedhim PLATFORMEN e duhur per kete. Keshtu pra, duke folur per shpetimin, duhet te shohim se cdo te thote fillimisht te shpetohesh.

Pra do te thote:

1-)  Te shlyesh nje borxh nga pikepamja legalistike

Apo 

2-) Te jesh ai/ajo qe Perendia ka qellim te jesh.

Ne rast se zgjedhim te paren, duhet te shohim:
1-) A ka njeri qe kenaqe Perendine nga ana legalistike?
JO
2-) A duhet te zgjedhim ne nje zevendesues per kete?
Besoj se do ishte abstrakte.
Pra Perendia do deshironte GJAK qe te falte fajtoret. Pra Perendise i eshte prekur nderi, dhe Ai kerkon patjeter ta vere ate ne vend, duke flijuar dike. 
A eshte Ky Perendia Yne, i Cili eshte Dashuri?

Jo une nuk do besoja kurre ne nje Perendi, i cili do ta vere nderin ne vend pasi i eshte prekur nga dikush, duke sakrifikuar per kete qofte e birin e vetem.
Ky eshte nje Perendi gjakatar dhe skizofren. 

Te shohim pra rrugen e dyte.

Perendia e krijoi njeriun ne ikonen e Vet. Njeriu duhej te rritej ne kete Ikone dhe te behej nga Hiri Hyjnor ashtu sic eshte Perendia nga Natyra. Pra te behej BIR PERENDIE.

Njeriu deshtoi ne kete drejtim. Vetem njera ishte menyra qe ai te rikthehej aty ku ishte:
KRYQI

Njeriu u vesh me MEKAT dhe u zhvesh nga HIRI.

Pra Metali u shnderrua ne mineral.

Per t'u rikthyer duhej rruga  e kundert, veshja me HIR dhe zhveshja nga MEKATI

Prej Mineralit duhej te nxirret serisht Metali.

Pikerisht kjo mund te behet nepermjet Kryqit. Por njeriu i rene nuk eshte ne gjendje te duroje Kryqin, ndaj dhe vetem i veshur me Krishtin (me HIRIN hyjnor) ai mund te duroje cdo zhveshje nga MEKATI, nepermjet Kryqit.

Atehere cila eshte vepra e Krishtit?

Me pak fjale do thoja:

Gjithe Jeta e Krishtit ne Toke ishte Shpengimi Yne.
Pra nuk eshte vetem mberthimi ne Kryq, por cdo gje: 
Nazareti (Zenia e Shpetimtarit ne Mitren e Maries) 
Betlehemi (Lindja Trupore te Tij)
Jordani(Pagezimi i Tij).
Izraeli(Vepra e Tij predikuese dhe sheruese).
Golgota(Mberthimi mbi Kryq).
Varrimi(Zbritja e Tij ne boten e vdekjes).
Ringjallja.
Lartesimi.
Dergimi i Shpirtit te Shenjte prej Atit.
Kisha e Tij.


Pra ne cdo gje beri:
Ai u vesh me Adamin (ne), qe Adami(ne) te vishet me Krishtin.
Ai u kryqezua qe Adami(minerali) te vdiste ne Kryq, dhe te lindte Adami i Ri prej Varrit
Ai ne cdo gje u be njeri, qe ne te behemi ne cdo gje Perendi (nga Hiri)

Ky eshte Shpengimi Hyjnor!!!

Por kjo nuk u be nga pikepamja legalistike:
Pra qe te kenaqet Ati, meqenese borxhi u shlye.

Ne menyre metaforike, mund te perdoret dhe fjala "borxh", por ajo nuk e shpreh dot realitetin e shpengimit nga renia.
Pra ky shpengim eshte nje proces qe fillon me pranimin e Krishtit dhe me pas me zhveshjet e vazhdueshme nga Njeriu i Vjeter nen veprimin direkt te Trinise se Shenjte 
(Ati, Krishti dhe Fryma)

Pra ajo c'ka duhet te preokupoje nje te krishter nuk eshte thjesht fakti se ku do shkoje pas vdekjes, apo nese eshte apo jo i shpetuar. Sepse, vete Ferri (Sheoli, Hadi) dhe Vdekja do perpihen nga Liqeni i Zjarrte, qe s'eshte vecse Prania e Perjeteshme e Perendise. Por Ushqimi dhe Rritja e vazhdueshme me dhe ne Krisht. Perjetimi i thellesise, lartesise dhe gjeresise se Krishtit. Banimi i perjetshem ne Jeruzalemin Qiellor, ne pranine e Qengjit, Atit, Frymes, Nuses (Shenjtoreve)

Pra ta shohesh Shpetimin thjesht ne trajta legalistike, e vesh ate me tone egoiste dhe e nxjerr komplet jashte qellimit te nje Perendie qe eshte i GJITHI DASHURI.

----------


## deshmuesi

I dashur Matrix, ke shume panjohuri ne fjalen e Perendise, kjo per shkakun se ti nuk njeh dhe pranon biblen si liber te Perendsie, permes te cilit i krishteri njeh dhe meson vullnetin e Krishtit. Duhet te lexosh biblen nen zbulese te Frymes se Perendise, dhe atehere do te kutposh se cdo te thote DREJTESI Perendie, dhe Hir. Ti flet ne pergjithesi, dhe me shume me nje mbeshtjellje te percipte. Ti nuk njeh Ligjin, dhe nuk njeh qellimet per te cilin Perendia e dha. 
Njeriu nuk ka bere ndonje shkelje te nderit te Perendise, ai ka harxhuar nen mekat te gjithe PASURINE  e Perendise, dhe simbas DREJTESISE se Perendise ai duhet te pergjigjet deri me nje dhe eshte i detyruar qe te SHLYJE kete BORXH ( lexo djalin plangprishes).  Po keshtu Lexo dhe shembelltyren e huadhenesit te pameshirshem, dhe do te kuptsh se cdo njeri eshte i detyruar te SHLYJE borxhin e tij para Perendise. Eshte tjeter pune se sa njeriu mund ta shlyeje kete, por Perendia nuk mbyll syte para mekatit dhe plangprishjes njerezore. Nese do te pranonim tregimin tend, i cili ne thelb nuk ka njohje te plote te fjales se Perendise, duhet qe te gjithe njerzit te jene te shpetuar, pasi Perendia eshte dashuri, dhe keshtu nuk denon mekatin dhe mekataret( pra nuk duhet te kete Ferr). Ti nuk je ne gjendje te njohesh konkretisht Perendine, pasi te duhet  njohuri dhe qendrese ne fjale( bibel), prej se ciles do te mund te njohesh karakterin e Perendise. Vertet Perendia eshte dashuri , por ai eshte nje Zjarr qe tret te keqen dhe mekatin. Ai nuk kurseu Birin e tij te vetem lindur, duke e cuar ate ne kryq, si e vetmja mundesi qe  njeriu te pajtohej me Perendine. Nese do te mendojme si ty, atehere nuk kishte se perse JEzusi te shkonte ne kryq dhe te shlyetnte Borxhin tone, sepse ju thoni se Perendia eshte dashuri, dhe haroni qe ne te njejten kohe Ai eshte dhe DREJTESI. Para drejtesise se Perendise cdo njeri eshte i padrejte, dhe ne baze te mekatit meriton vdekjen. Kjo eshte pozita e njeriut me Perendine. Pikerisht Jezusi vdiq ne kryq , qe njeriut te mos i llogaritej me ky Borxh, dhe keshtu para Perendise te mos gjendej me fajtor. Lexo letren e Jakobit.2:10. Te gjithe ata qe nuk besojne ne Krishtin , jane ne denim dhe zemerim te Perendise te cilet ruhen per diten e fundit. Perse Perendia i denon ata?  A nuk eshte dashuri  Perendia edhe per ata qe nuk besojne Krishtin? 
 Menyra jote si si ti perpiqesh te tregosh Perendine Krijuesin e plotfuqishem, nuk eshte aspak e sakte. Perendia eshte dashuri, por kete dashuri e gezojne vetem bijte, dmth, vetem ata qe besojne tek Krishti. Jo se ata e meritojne dashurine e Perendise, por vete Perendia PAGOI borxhin tone permes Birit te tij Zotit Krisht, ne menyre qe ne te kemi me ne fund te gjithe mundesine te gezojme Hirin dhe dashurine e tij. Ndersa ata qe nuk pranojne Birin, kane perzgjedhur zemerimin e Perendise, i cili ne diten e fundit( ku nuk ka me Hir), do te gjykoje boten me drejtesi. Kur deshmojme Dashurine dhe Hirin e Perendise, duhet te deshmojme dhe Drejteisne e tij, ne menyre qe njerezit te kuptojne se cfare i pret ne diten e fundit,  nese ata nuk perzgjedhin dhe besojne tek Jezusi per shpetim.
 Po keshtu paqartesi te theksuar ke edhe ne njohjen e Hirit te Perendise. Matrix nese ti do te vazhdosh te mos e vleresoshs biblen , si i vetmi liber permes te cilit i krishteri ndertohet ne Krishtin JEzus, te siguroj se ke humbur gjene me te rendesishme ne jeten tende te krishtere. Detyra e satanit eshte, ta mbaje lark te krishterin nga fjala e Perendise. Ndersa porosi e Krishtit eshte, qe i krishteri te qendroje ne fjalen e tij. I krishteri pa fjalen e Zotit eshte si luftetari qe shkon ne beteje pa shpate.
 Bej kujdes kur shpall Perendine e plotfuqishem pasi kjo eshte shume e rendesishme. Kujto nje shembelltyre qe JEzusi ju tha judenjve. Ai ju tha: 
 Beni cmos qe te PAJTOHI qe rruges per ne gjyq me KUNDERSHTARIN tuaj, sepse nese nuk pajtoheni qe rruges per ne gjyq, atehere kundershtari do tju DORZOJE ne GJYKATESI dhe ai do ju hedhe ne burg, ku ju do te PAGUANI edhe njeshken e fundit. 
 Tani kam gjashte pyetje per ju:
1 - Cila eshte pozita e NJERIUT me kete KUNDERSHTAR, miqesore apo armiqesore?
2-  Per ke KUNDERSHTAR flet Jezusi ketu, me te cilin NJERIU duhet te pajtohet pa vajtur ne deren e gjykatores?  
3-  Perse ai e quan  NJERIUN fajtor perpara ketij KUNDERSHTARI?
4-  Perse NJERIU duhet te pajtohet me kete KUNDERSHTAR pa vajtur ne deren e gjykatores?
 5- Cfare ndodh nese NJERIU nuk pajtohet me kete Kundershtar pa vajtur ne deren e gjykatores?
 6- Kush ishte fajtor dhe borxhli, KUNDERSHTARI apo  NJERIU?
  Te lutem pergjigju pyetjeve. Deshmuesi

----------


## Matrix

Une te kam sqaruar, por me sa duket ti vuan nga paragjykimet  i dashur vella.

Bibla nuk duhet nxjerre jashte kontekstit historik dhe Kishtar ne te cilen ajo u shkruajt. Kete une ta kam sqaruar disa here, por ti je i indoktrinuar aq shume nga teorite protestante sa eshte e veshtire te pranosh realitetin. Keto teori kane dale nga INDIVIDE, jo nga Kisha. Sado te shenjte te jene keta, ata nuk mund te shpallin dot Te Verteten e plote.

Te thashe pra qe fjala BORXH nuk duhet marre ne kuptimin e thate, legalist.

Keshtu pra une e kam pare Flijimin e Krishtit brenda sensit te pergjithshem te dashurise se Perendise, jo ne sensin tregetar, te akullt. Kjo nuk e ben ate me pak te vlefshem, por perkundrazi i jep vleren e Tij te plote.

Njeriu lind KUNDRESHTAR me Perendine, jo sepse ai trashegon fajin e Adamit, por sepse lind me prirjen e pergjitheshme drejt mekatit. Do ishte absurde qe Zoti t'i kerkoje llogari birit per mekatet e te atit dhe anasjelltas. Ky eshte dhe rrethi i vdekjes per te cilen flet Pali, nje rreth nga i cili vetem Perendia te cliron. Por ky clirim eshte i prekshem, real, dhe jo thjesht nje vendim qe merr Zoti lart ne qiell per te te shpallur te pafajshem. (Sepse ne fund te fundit, cfare faji kemi ne qe Adami mekatoi?)


Pra MEKATI eshte SEMUNDJE, me teper se sa FAJ, nje SEMUNDJE nga e cila vetem ATi, Krishti, Fryma, nepermjet Kishes, mund te te cliroje.

Njeriu lind i ndare nga Hiri, me nje Fryme ne agoni, me nje trup te vdekshem qe priret drejt epshit dhe gjerave te rena. ky eshte rezultati i renies. Gjithe jeta ne toke eshte nje zhveshje e renies dhe veshje e Krishtit, per ata qe e duan kete te fundit.

Besoj se kjo u jep pergjigje pyetjeve te tua. Tani pergjigju ti te lutem:
1-) Sa e njeh ti Historine e Kishes?
2-) Sa libra te kristianeve te shekujve te pare ke lexuar?
3-) A je i sigurt se ato qe ti predikon si te verteta absolute jane vertet te tilla?
4-) A je i sigurt se zbulesat qe ti merr jane nga Perendia, apo jane thjesht fryt i imagjinates apo fantazive te tua?
5-) A duhet ne te bazohemi ne Mesimin e Kishes per te njohur te Verteten, apo duhet te ecim individualisht?

(Shenim: Une nqs them dicka, nuk dua qe dikush ta marre si te vertete absolute, sepse vetem Kisha eshte e Pagabueshme dhe jo une. Une kam vetem nje pjese te se Vertetes, E Verteta e plote banon ne Kishe. Dhe kete duhet te kemi perulesine ta bejme te gjithe)

----------


## deshmuesi

> Une te kam sqaruar, por me sa duket ti vuan nga paragjykimet  i dashur vella.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  Deshmuesi pergjigjet:
>  Te duket ty vella si paragjykim, sepse une qendroj vetem ne fjalen e Perendise dhe jo ne religjionin tim.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Bibla nuk duhet nxjerre jashte kontekstit historik dhe Kishtar ne te cilen ajo u shkruajt. Kete une ta kam sqaruar disa here, por ti je i indoktrinuar aq shume nga teorite protestante sa eshte e veshtire te pranosh realitetin. Keto teori kane dale nga INDIVIDE, jo nga Kisha. Sado te shenjte te jene keta, ata nuk mund te shpallin dot Te Verteten e plote.
>  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  Deshmeusi.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Deshmuesi
 I PAGABUESHM  eshte vetem Perendia. mesohu ti japsh lavdine vetem Perendise. Hape biblen tek Zbulesa, dhe lexo shtate letrat qe Jezusi ju dergon shtat kishave te Azise, dhe do te bindesh se  kisha edhe gabon. 
 Po keshtu ne bibel kemi plot shembuj, ku kisha te ndryshem kishin  probleme teper serjoze. Por kujt ju drejtuan apsotujt, ne momentet kur  ner kisha ndodhnin  gambime ( si ajo korinthit) ? Mos valle ju drejtuan Kishes, apo Krishtit  dhe Fryems se Shenjte? 
 Hape biblen tek Veprat:15, dhe lexo se cfare bene apsotujt, kur ne nje prej kishave lindi nje problem rreth mbajtejs se ligjit te Mojsiut prej johebrenjve. Mos valle ata ju drejtuan kishes ne Jeruzalem, ku  te kerkonin prej saj se si duhej te vepronin para nje problemi te tille , (pasi per ju kisha eshte e PAGABUESHME)?
 Je se prej kujt e moren apsotujt vendimin per te zgjidhur problemin ne kishe: varg:28. Ata i dergojne kete leter kesaj kishe , duke i thene:
 " Sepse ju DUK E PELQYER FRYMES SE SHENJTE  dhe ne , qe te mos ju veme tjeter barre, pervec ketyre qe jane te rendesishme:.."
 Ja pra Ata ju drejtuan te pagabueshmit Perendi, dhe jo vetes se tyre( kishes). Pasi vetem nen mesimin e Frymes, kisha eshte ne gjendje qe te mare vendim te drejte simbas vullnetit te Perendise.
 Matrix, e kam then dhe e them se, besimi juaj ka probleme serioze, dhe te ftoj qe te vish ne Krishti dhe ta njohesh ata personalisht, dhe  kete do ta arrish vetem permes mesimit biblik dhe deshmise se Frymes se Perenise. Atehere do te kuptsh se cfare INDIVIDI  je ti ne syte e Perndise, dhe perse Perendia te ka thirur qe te sherbesh ( kolektivisht) ne TRupin e Krishtit.
 Zototi ju bekofte.
 Deshmuesi

----------


## Matrix

Miku im Deshmues,

Une me te vertete jam shume i coroditur nga keto qe shkruan ti sepse me duken shume kontradiktore. Te lutem te me sqarosh pak keto qe shkruan:

*
3- I sigurt jam per ate qe banon brenda meje, pasi nuk flas nga vetja, sepse po te flisja nga vetja do te kerkoja interesin e njeriut dhe jo te Krishtit, Ne asnje shkrimin tim nuk do te gjesh mesim ku une te udheheq njerzit drejt religjionit tim, traditeva te mija, apo interesit te kishes ku une shkoj. Ai qe nuk deshmon veten por deshmon ate qe e ka derguar, tregon se eshte besnik dhe sherbetor i atij qe e ka derguar. Kush njeh Krishtin kupton nese ato qe une flas, vijne apo jo nga Krishti.
*


Me kete ti deshmon tre gjera:
1-) Ti beson se Krishti eshte brenda teje. Dhe te krishteret duhet te degjojne ato qe thua ti. Por kete mund ta beje cdo i krishter. Keshtu pra Krishti banon dhe brenda meje, perse ti te mos i degjosh ato qe une te them? 
Pra ne kete rast ti shpreh vetem arrogancen tende dhe aspak Krishtin
2-)Ti thua se nuk sheh interesin e Kishes ku ti shkon. Pra ti deshmon se NUK KE KISHE! Po te ishe pjese e nje kishe, do ta shihje interesin e Saj. 
Ose "kisha" ku ti shkon nuk eshte Kishe. 
Kjo shpreh vetem mjerimin protestant ku "Kishat" jane bere si skuadra futbolli, ku prezenca ne to eshte thjesht nje ceshtje zgjedhjeje.
3-)Ti deshmon po ashtu se Kisha eshte ne te njejtin rang me:
Traditat njerezore, religjionet.

Per ty, Kisha nuk eshte Qiellore.
Shih si shprehesh:
*"religjionit tim, traditeva te mija, apo interesit te kishes ku une shkoj...."*


Po te vazhdojme me shume, do gjejme gabime te tjera:
(Flas per gabime historike dhe llogjike)

Psh:
*
...Ne fillim po te bej nje pyetje: Apsotujt , (kur ende kisha nuk ishte formuar), ne cilen kishe u mbeshteten dhe moren te VERTETEN, (e Verteta eshte Krishti).?* 

Nuk di sa kohe ke qe e lexon Biblen, por nuk ka pasur asnje kohe kur te kishte Apostuj dhe te mos kishte Kishe. A nuk ishin Apostujt, Kisha e Krishtit?

Kisha fillon ne toke me apostujt dhe me pas vazhdon deri ne ditet e sotme, pa asnje lloj nderprerjeje.

E dyta, Ne rast se Kisha nuk do ishte formuar, kujt po ia conin ata ate leter, miku im?

Keshtu pra, te lutem ta perdoresh nga njehere dhe llogjiken (nuk them gjithmone) dhe mos u be kalama ne mendje. Te lutem kete pranoje si verejtje miqesore dhe jo si ofendim.


Persa i pereket pergjigjes se pyetjes se dyte, une e kuptoj se Protestantet i shmangen leximit te librave te Kristaineve te shekujve te pare, ndaj nuk po zgjatem me.

Pergjigjia e fundit eshte fare jashte kontekstit. Aty ti me flet per Gjykime dhe Denime, ndersa pyetja eshte se

*A duhet te bazohemi ne Mesimin e Kishes apo duhet te ecim individualisht?
*

Nuk te kam pyetur apak se si do behet gjykimi. Por, a duhet ne te kemi te vertetat tona, teorite tona? Apo te kemi gjithnje parasysh Mesimin e Kishes?



Me pas vazhdojme me pjesen e fundit:

Deshmuesi shprehet:
*" Sepse ju DUK E PELQYER FRYMES SE SHENJTE dhe ne , qe te mos ju veme tjeter barre, pervec ketyre qe jane te rendesishme:.."
Ja pra Ata ju drejtuan te pagabueshmit Perendi, dhe jo vetes se tyre( kishes).* 

Pra aty eshte FRYMES SE SHENJTE DHE NE, ndersa ti deshmues na thua se ishte Fryma e Shenjte dhe jo Kisha ajo qe mori vendimin.

Dhe nje sqarim tjeter:
Kur them vendim Kishe, nuk dua te them Vendim Mendor, Filozofik apo te tjera si keto, por Vendim Frymor. Kisha eshte Frymore, nuk eshte asnjehere Mendore. Dhe si e tille eshte e pagabueshme.


Persa i perket Letrave ndaj Kishave te Azise se Vogel, akuzat jane dy llojesh:
1-) Ato jane ftohur ne dashurine ndaj Krishtit
2-) Ato tolerojne Mesime te Gabuara nga "profete" te rreme.

Keshtu pra nqs tek nje Kishe ndodhin keto fenomene, ajo Kishe lokale do shuhet sepse "i mbaroi vaji". (me shuarje nuk nenkuptoj eleminimin, por shkeputjen e saj nga trupi i Krishtit, Kisha Universale (Katolike))

(me fjalen Katolike nuk nenkuptoj kishen romano-katolike)

Por shuarja e nje Kishe Lokale nuk do te thote Vdekje e Trupit te Krishtit ne Toke. Sepse Kisha eshte e pavdekshme.Por thjesht Mosprezence e Atij Trupi ne ate vend ne menyre te dukshme.


Ajo ka zerin e Saj kur mblidhet e Gjitha (nepermjet perfaqesuesve te vet) dhe asnjehere nuk mund te kete zera Lokale. Per kete lexo historine e Kishes dhe do shohesh se kjo ka ndodhur shume here ne Histori me Keshillat Ekumenike.

----------


## deshmuesi

I dashur MAtrix, ne shkrimin tim ju kam sqaruar plotesisht, ne te gjitha mendimet e tua. Nuk kam qellim qe te sjell konflikt, pasi nuk jam per kete gje. Cdo kush perzgjedh dhe beson ashtu si ai deshrion. Vetem me vjen keq se (si zakonisht ), mendimet e mia pepriqesh ti keqperdoresh, duke ju hequr mendimin baze. Nje gje ta them me bindje, se, nuk shohim te dy njesoj dhe keshtu nuk mund te kemi te njejtin perfundim, pasi kendveshtrimet tona jane te ndryshme: per mua eshte qendimi ne bibel, ndersa ti  ne traditen  orthodhokse. 
 Nese ke konkretisht per te kundershtuar dicka, perpiqu te mos meresh me ate se cka une mendoj,  por ate cka fjala e Perendise thote dhe deshmon. Ky eshte parimi baze per cdo diskutim.
 Le te vazhdojme me temen ne fjale.
 Kemi arritur ne perfundimin se, Njeriu nuk ka asnje aftesi dhe fuqi per te shlyer Borxhin e Perendise. Pyetja eshte:Cila eshte rruga per clirimin ( nga ky Borxh) dhe shpetimin  e njeriut prej Vdekjes dhe Mekatit? Jezusi tha: "Une jam rruga, jeta dhe e verteta, askush nuk vjen tek Ati pervecse nepermjet meje."
 Nese do te nisim vertetesine e ketyre fjaleve te  JEzusit mbeshtetur ne opinjonin njerzor, kurre nuk do te arrijme te deshmojme te verteten. "Kush thone njerzit se jam une", ju tha Jezusi apsotujve te tij. Opinjoni njerzor ne Izrael ishte i ndryshem, dikush e deshmonte ate si nje mesues te madh, dikush tjeter si Profet, e keshtu me radhe. Pra opinjoni njerzor mbeshtetej vetem ne aftesine njerzore, dhe keshtu deshmonte vetem per gjerat njerzore. Por JEzusi ju drejtua direkt apostujve te tij duke i pyetur: " Po ju kush thoni se une jam?" Dhe Pjetir tha: " Ti je Biri i Perendise se Gjalle."  A ishte ky nje opinjon njerezor? Per kete JEzusi i tha: "  Simon biri i Jonas. Kete nuk ta zbuloi as mishi e as gjaku( njerzorja), por ta zbuloi Ati im ne qiej." 
 I krishteri i vertete ka kete deshmi te Perendise ne zemer te tii, e cila eshte kunder cdo opinjoni njerzor. Kur Jezusi thote: Une jam rruga e verteta dhe jeta, ku mbeshtetet deshmija e tij?  Mos valle presim qe kete fakt te naj zbuloje mishi dhe gjaku? Eshte pikerisht Perendia, Ai i cili na zbulon permes Faktit kete te Vertete.
 Perse binden te krishteret , se vetem Jezusi eshte rruga per tek Ati? Ku duhet ta mbeshtesim deshmine e fjaleve te JEzusit, dhene ne ungjillin e tij?
    - Perse vetem Jezusi eshte rruga e verteta dhe jeta?
 Kemi arritur ne perfundimin , permes fjales biblike se, njeriu eshte nje mekatar dhe borxhli para Perendise. Po keshtu bibla na tregon se, njeriu eshte i paafte te shlyeje kete borxh para Perendise.  Por qe njeriu te vije ne mardhenie te drejte me Perendine, duhet me patjeter qe te vere drejtesine e Perendise ne vend, dmeth te paguaje Borxhin. Por a mundet ai te beje nje veper te tille?  Meqense njeriu eshte krejtesisht i dobet per kete akt shlyerje, me patjeter duhet DIKUSH  te shlyej borxhin tone. Nje kenge e bukur kristjane thote:
 " Ai pagoi Borxhin tone, 
   ate qe ne nuk lanim dot,
   Jezus i dashur 
   pagoi borxhin tone."
 Tek shembelltyra e " Huadhenesit, JEzusi na tregon mardhenien dhe poziten e njeriut me Perendine. Ne kete shembelltyre, me "sherbetorin" Jezusi simbolizon njeriun mekatar, ndersa  me " mbretin", Ai simbolizon Zotin Perendi. Jezusi thote se, mbreti  e thiri sherbetorin e tij, dhe  kerkoi prej tij qe ti shlyente Borxhin qe kishte ndaj mbretit, i cili kapte nje shume  te madhe. Mirpo sherbetori nuk kishte te PAGUANTE.  Meqense sherbetori nuk kishte te paguante, mbreti i tha , qe te shitej ai,  se bashku me gruan dhe femijet, si dhe te gjithe pasurine e tij. Ka shume rendesi qe ti kushtojme vemendje cdo pjese te kesaj shembelltyre. Matrix ne nje shkrim te tij, i cili perpiqet te me kundervihet, kerkon te hedhe poshte kete fakt  qe JEzusi na tregon rreth karakterit te Perendise, dhene ne kete shembelltyre. Ai e kundershton faktin dhe thote se, Perendia nuk eshte hakmares, dhe nuk kerkon prej njeriut te paguaj Borxhin, pasi Ai eshte dashuri. NEse flasim per karakterin e Perendise, duhet te deklarojme gjithshka ne te verteten. JEzusi na tregon se, mbreti KERKOI prej sherbetorit qe ai te shlyente  te gjithe Broxhin. Se dyti kur sherbetori nuk kishte te paguante Borxhin, mbreti i tha atij, qe te shitej me gjithe familjen dhe pasurine e tij, ne menyre qe te shlyente se  borxhin e tij. Pra JEzusi na tregon se, tek Perendia BORXHI duhet te paguar. Ja pra, Perendia eshte i Drejte, dhe Drejtesia nuk pajtohet me asnje shkelje te saj.  Vete ne kete shembelltyre, Jezusi naj konkretizon karakterin e plote te Perendise. Por cfare ndodhi me pas? Meqense sherbetori i RA nder kembe mbretit dhe i tha: ki durim me mua, se do ti kethej te gjitha, Mbreti kur pa sherbetorin e tij nder kembe , pati DHEMSHURI dhe ja FALI te gjithe detyrimin. Ne kete pjese te kesaj shembelltyre, JEzusi na jep nje zbulese te plote, rreth karakterit te Perendise. Por pyejta ime eshte: Mos valle Perendia permes DHEMSHURISE dhe DASHURISE qe pati per njeiun, e theu DREJTEISNE? NEse nuk do te kishim SHLYERJE te BORXHIT, atehere detyrimisht do te kishim thyerje te DREJTEISEE se Perendise. Por Drejtesia vajti ne vend, me ane te Krishtit. Pra ai me vepren e tij ne kryq, beri SHLYERJEN e plote te Borxhit tone para Perendise. Ky akt i tij, na CLIROI njehere e pergjithmone nga cdo detyrim. PRa tani rruga e Hirit eshte e hapur, dhe njekohesisht Drejtesia nuk eshte shkelur, por ka vajtur ne vend. Shikoni se sa rendesi ka, qe te shpallim drejt te Verteten, Zotin Krisht. Nese ne do te deshmojme vetem faktin se Perendia eshte Dashuri, dhe te mos deshmojme njekohesisht se Ai eshte Drejtesi, atehere nuk kemi deshmuar te verteten. Perendia  Dashuri , nuk duhet kutpuar sipas mendjes mishore, por simbas mendjes se Perendise.  Jezusi tha: mos kini frike nga njeriu, por me teper kini FRIKE nga Ai qe mund ta mare shpritin tuaj dhe ta hedhe ne Gjehena. Pra kini Frike ndaj Perendise. Por si, dhe perse? Kjo, sepse Ai eshte i plotfuqishem, dhe pa urdher te tij azgje nuk vepron. Eshte e rendesishme qe te njohim ne karakter te plote, Perendine ne te cilin ne besojme. Ai eshte Dashuri, sa qe dha Birin e tij te vetem, qe te vdese per ne ne kryq. Por nese njeriu nuk pranon Birin ( sheprblyesin e borxhit tone), ai qendron i vetem per ti shlyer kete borxh  Perendise, te cilin do ta paguaje deri me nje me denim te perjetshem , ne liqen te zjarrit.
 Permes kesaj shembelltyre JEzusi na tregon se, e vetmja rruge e njeriut per te ardhur ne paqe me Perendine, fillon permes MESHIRES  dhe MIRESISE se Zotit. Zoti ka meshire per ne, dhe kjo meshire vjen si rezultat i dashurise qe Ai ka per krijesen e tij. Perendia na FALI kete BORXH , pa asjne lloj VEPRE dhe investimi nga ana jone. Cila ishte PUNA apo VEPRA, qe e detyroi  mbretin ti fale sherbetorit te tij te gjithe borxhin?  Nga u nis mbreit per te falur sherbetorin e tij, nga VEPRAT e sherbetorit , apo nga DHEMSHURIA e tij?  Nese do te kuptoni kete fakt, do te pranoni pa hezitim se, SHPETIMI eshte DHURAT dhe HIR Perendie.
 Nese ju i falni borxhin nje miku tuaj, ju kini bere drejtperdrejt shlyerjen, duke e lehtesuar mikun tuaj nga ky detyrim ligjor. PRa qe te zbatohet Drejtesia, duhet pa tjeter qe borxhi te shlyhet. Nese borxhi nuk shlyhet, atehere eshte shkelur drejtesia, dhe shkelesi vjen para ligjit me anen te te cilit edhe do te gjykohet, edhe do te denohet.  Por nese Borxhi paguhet( ska rendesi se me ane te kujt), Drejteisa eshte vene ne vend, keshtu miku juaj ka shpetuar nga cdo ndeshkim ligjor , dhe qe nga ai cast ai eshte i lrie dhe qendron ne  mardhenie te drejte me ju.
   - Krishti ne kryq.
 Deshmuesi

----------


## deshmuesi

- Krishti ne kryq.
 I gjithe borxhi i njeriut, kishte vleren e kryqit. 
 Keshtu kemi arritur ne perfundimin se, njeriu nuk mundi te paguante dot kete Borxh Perendise, jo per faktin se ai nuk mund te shkonte ne kryq, por sepse ai ishte i pafte te mbante PESHEN e kryqit, e cila kalon permes Ferrit. Ishte pikerisht dobesia ne mish, ne te cilin banon mekati, ai i cili e ben njeriun te pafte per te mbajtur peshen e kryqit. Nese do te shohim vetem dhimbjet Fizike qe Krishti hoqi ne kryq , dhe te mos flasim konkretisht per PESHEN e kryqit , e cila pershkon ferrin, nuk do te jemi ne gjendje te plote qe  te pohojme shlyerjen e mekateve qe Krishti beri per ne para Perendise. Ne tri ditet e tij ne vdekje, Jezusi perjetoi Ferrin, pasi kjo ishte PAGESA e plote e borxhit te njeriut, para Perendise.  Ndersa ringjallja e Krishtit nga vdekja, na tregon se, PAGESA , qe njekohesisht eshte dhe Shlyerje, u arrit. Me ne fund njeriu u Clirua nga ky detyrim, dhe tani ai ka erdhur ne mardhenie te DREJTE me Perendine. ME ne fund DREJTEISA e Perendise u arrit per njeriun, jo permes Ligjit dhe veprave te tij, por me ane te Krishtit, permes BESES ne te. 
Perendia permes Krishtit, i dha mundesi te plote njeriut qe ai te vije ne paqe te perjetshme me Perendine. Pra eshte vete Zoti Perendi ai i cili e Cliroi njeriun, e Drejtesoi dhe i dha atij jete te perjetshme. E gjitha kjo miresi erdhi tek njeriu, jo prej veprave te tij, por prej hirit dhe miresise se Perendise.
 - Cfare eshte Vepra, dhe cfare eshte Besimi ne Krishti.
  Tek shembelltyra e Huadhenesit te pameshirshem, JEzusi na tregon konkretisht PAFTESINE e njeriut  per te permbushur Drejteinie e Perendise. Tek kjo shembelltyre JEzusi na tregon se, asnje lloj vepre dhe pune njerzore nuk te jep CLIRIM dhe PAGESE te Borxhit qe njeriu ka ndaj Perndise. Kur Zoteria e thiri sherbetorin e tij, dhe kerkoi prej tij qe ti shlyente borxhin, sherbetori ra ne GJUNJE, dhe deklaroi se nuk kishte para per te lare kete borxh. Por jo vetem kaq, JEzusi na tregon se, sherbetori nuk kishte asnje lloj mundesie per te fituar permes PUNES se tij, te tille pasuri, ne menyre qe ai ti lante zotrise borxhin e tij. Ku kapitullim i plote dhe pa kushte, beri qe sherbetori te binte ne GJUNJE para zotrise, dhe te kerkonte MESHIRE prej tij. Renia e tij ne gjunje, eshte momenti me i rendesishme per cdo te krishtere, pasi pa kryer kete akt ( pendese dhe dorezim) ne prani te Krishtit, nuk ka pajtim dhe clirim prej mekatit.   Me gjunjezimin e sherbetorit para zotrise, JEzusi na tregon DOREZIMIN e plote qe i krishteri ben ne dore te Krishtit. Po keshtu edhe tek djali plangprishes, JEzusi na tregon se, djali plangprishes, nuk kishte asnje lloj mundesie per te rifituar pasurine e humbur nen mekat. Ai provoi te PUNOJE per ta rifituar perseri pasurine e humbur, por ne cdo hap te tij, ai kishte vetem HUMBJE dhe PASIGURI, qe do te thote deshtim. E vetmaj rruge shpetimi  qe mbetej per djalin plangprishes si dhe per sherbetorin tek shembelltyra e huadhenesit  te pameshirshem, ishte: rruga e MESHIRES dhe HIRIT. Midis ketyre dy shembelltyrave te thena nga JEzusi, ka nje lidhje te njejte persa i perket shpetimti te besimtarit kristian. Tek djali palngprishes Jezusi na tregon se, me kthimin  tek Ati , djali palngprishes  me ne fund  pushoi nga cdo lloj vepre dhe pune, permes  te cileva ai do te mund te  rifitonte  pasurisne e humbur nen mekat. Ardhja tek Ati i tij, ishte automatikisht dhe RIMARJA e PASURISE se humbur nen mekat, pasi tek Ati nuk mungon PASURIA.  Po keshtu edhe tek shembelltyra e huadhenesit te pameshrishem, Jezusi na tregon se, sherbetori u clirua ne  nga ky detyrim ( borxhi), sapo ai  ra ne gjynje dhe kerkoi falje ne meshrien e zoterise. Pra JEzusi na  tregon plotesisht ne menyre te qarte se,  shpetimi jepet falas per te krishterin, pa asnje lloj vepre apo pune te  bere prej tij. Eshte tjeter gje se sa nje i krishtere HYN ne kete Shpetim.   Pra nese ecim permes VEPRES, nuk do te arrijme kurre ne DREJTESINE e Perendise, dhe keshtu nuk do te marim dot shpetimin e Perendise. Pranimi i Krishti ne jeten tone, eshte dirket pranimi i MIRESISE qe Ati Perendi tregoi per ne. Por perse ne Krishtin? Kjo sepse vetem ai eshte SHPERBLYESI yne (1KOR: 1:30), THESARI permes te cilit u pagua dhe u  shlye borxhi yne.
 - Perse BESA ne Krishtin eshte e vetmja rruge , ku besimtari i Krishtere mer shpetimin?

----------


## Albo

Po ju tregoj nje histori qe gjyshi im e tregonte shpesh ne moshe te thyer.

Ne nje fshat te larget shqiptar jetonte nje plak qe sa qe i ri, ndertoi shtepine me te madhe dhe me te bukur te fshatit pasi kishte shume femije dhe kete shtepi e shikonte si pasurine e vetme per femijet e tij. Gjithe fshati e njihte per burre puntor plakun gjate gjithe jetes se tij. Kur plakut i erdhi pleqeria dhe djemte iu bene burra, plaku nuk punonte dot me, por ditet i ngryste tek porta e shtepise i ulur para saj me nje cibuk ne goje duke pire duhan. Ngaqe asnjeri nga djemte nuk i bente me muhabet dhe nuk i merrte me mendim per asgje, pasi ata ishin bere burra, plaku i shtynte ditet e tij te pleqerise ne vetmi pa folur me njeri.

Nje dite ne fshat vjen nje fshatar i nje fshati fqinj qe kerkonte mendimin e nje plaku te mencem. I afrohet plakut te mbledhur kruspull mbi sofatin e shtepise dhe e pyet:

- Xhaje, kush eshte burre i mençem ne kete fshat pasi ashtu e kam nje hall?

Plaku e shikon jabanxhiun ne sy, e heq cibukun nga goja dhe me nje ze te mekur i thote:

- Pleq te mencur more djale jane djemte e mi, por ce do qe s'ua degjon fjalen njeri.

----------


## Matrix

Bashkohem me mendimin e Albos, te shpetosh nuk do te thote te trashegosh pasurite e Atit, por te behesh si Ati....

----------


## deshmuesi

Ju pershendes Albo dhe Matrix, per kontributin tuaj te vlefshem ne kete teme. Me pelqen tregimi juaj Albo, prandaj   desha te te pyesja ne lidhje me femijet e Plakut, te cilet trasheguan shtepine.   Dua te di: Cfare pejse te SHTEPISE NDETUAN Femijet e plakut, apo e trasheguan ate FALAS sepse ishin BIJ te plakut, pa Punet dhe investimin e tyre ne NDERTIM te shtepise?   
 Le te vazhdojme me poshte.
 - Perse Besa ne Krisht, eshte e vetmja menyre per Shpetimin tone?
 Mendoj se ky eshte dhe thelbi i gjithe kesaj teme.  Kur ne Besojme tek Krishti, duke e pranuar ate  si Zot e Shpetimtar te  jetes tone, ne se pari kemi marre ne menyre te plote FALJEN E MEKATIT. Se dyti kemi arritur te PAGUAJME plotesisht BORXHIN  tone. Dhe se treti, kemi arritur perfundimisht ne DREJTESINE e Perendise, duke qene te drejte dhe shenjtore para Tij. Pra te gjitha keto, behen te mundura prej nesh, vetem ne saje te Krishtit, pasi vetem Ai mundi te kryeje per ne,  VEPREN e SHPETIMIT TONE PREJ MEKATIT DHE VDEKJES SE PERJETSHME.  
 - Cfare rol fondamental  luan BESIMI ne jeten e Besimtarit te krishtere?
 "Permes BESIMIT te Perendise, ne lidhemi perjete me Krishtin Jezus". 
Por pyejta ne vazhdim eshte: a mund te te lidhe perjete me Krishtin cfardo lloj besmi? Jakobi ne letren e tij na tregon se, vetem BESIMI i Perendise,  ben te mundur qe i krishteri te lidhet perjete me Krishtin.  Jakobi ne letren e tij na deshmon se, ka dy lloj besimesh: besimi i vdekur, te cilit i mungojne veprat, dhe Besimi i gjalle, i cili deshmon  gjallerine e tij permes vepres se Perendise.
 Besimi i vdekur.
 Besimi i vdekur  eshte nje besim qe vjen prej njeriut, te cilit i mungon e Verteta, Zoti Krisht. Prandaj ky lloj besimi nuk te sjell dot ne  Paqje me Perendine. Ky besim me teper te mban te skllaveruar ne  nje fare fetarizmi, ku fanatizmi dhe ndjekja e nje sere regullash religjionoze, jane qendra dhe themeli ne te cilin ky besim eshte ndertuar. JEzusi kete gje, e shpreh qarte tek shembelltyra e dy ndertuesve, ku njeri prej tyre ndertoi ndertesen e tij mbi RERE.  "Rera" ne bibel shepshhere simbolizon kombet. Pra me kete simbol Jezusi na tregon se, te gjithe ata qe kane ndertuar besimin e tyre mbi "Rere", kane ne brendesi te tyre nje besim te mbeshtetur mbi njerzoren, pra ne besim te vdekur. Kete lloj besimi te vdekur, Jezusi naj tregon edhe tek 5virgjereshat budallaqe, te cilat nuk munden te njohin dhe te njihen per asnje cast prej Dhendrit. Edhe pse ato jetuan se bashku me 5Virgjeresaht e mencuar, edhe pse priten se bashku ardhjen e Dhendrit, ato nuk munden te hyjne ne Dasmen e Dhendrit.  Pra Jezusi na tregon se, besimtare te tille, kane ne vetvete nje besim te vdekur, i cili nuk te con dhe nuk te lidh perjete me Krishtin.
 Besimi i gjalle.
 Besimi i gjalle, burimin e ka prej Perendise. Fryma e Shejnte permes frutave te Tij, i jep te Krishterit edhe kete Besim te gjalle, ne menyre qe i krishteri te mare se pari Shpetimin, se dyti  te Ndjeke Krishtin, dhe se treti te beje Vullnetin e Krishtit duke qendruar ne Fjalen e Tij.
 Persa i perket Besimit dhe Shpetimit te besimtarit te Krishtere, midis te krishteresh ka mjaft mesime, te cilat ne disa raste nuk japin nje mesazh te qarte. Disa pranojne se Shpetimi vjen vetem permes Beses ne Krishtin , pa veprat e njeriut. Ndersa disa pranojne se shpetimi nuk vjen vetem prej Bese ne Krishtit, por duhen dhe veprat e njeriut, te cilat plotesojne marjen e Shpetimit prej besimtarit te krishtere. Gjithsesi per kete gje, do te flas ne vazhdim  kesaj teme. 
 Deshmuesi

----------


## Matrix

> Ju pershendes Albo dhe Matrix, per kontributin tuaj te vlefshem ne kete teme. Me pelqen tregimi juaj Albo, prandaj   desha te te pyesja ne lidhje me femijet e Plakut, te cilet trasheguan shtepine.   Dua te di: Cfare pejse te SHTEPISE NDETUAN Femijet e plakut, apo e trasheguan ate FALAS sepse ishin BIJ te plakut, pa Punet dhe investimin e tyre ne NDERTIM te shtepise?


Pasuria e vertete e Plakut nuk ishte SHTEPIA, por AFTESIA PER TA NDERTUAR ATE SHTEPI!!!

Kete nuk arriten dot ta marrin "bijte"...

(Ndaj dhe bijte e bijve ngelen pa shtepi.....  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## deshmuesi

Se pari duhet pare se, cilet jane ata te krishtere qe kerkojne permes veprave te tyre ,  te marin  shpetimin e Perendise?  
 Per kete ceshtje eshte diskutuar shume here ne kete forum, por une po e risjell ate jo per te bere polemike apo diskutime te kota, por per te mesuar faktin e vertete mbi shpetimin e te krishterit. 
Zakonisht ata te krishtere, te cilet nuk e vleresojne fjalen profetike te bibles si fjale dhe mesim te Perendise, jane perkrahes te forte te shpetimit permes Veprave. Shpetimi permes Veprave, kundershton dhe mohon Hirin e Perendise. Nese kerkoj te drejtesohem permes Veprave, thote Pali tek Romaket, kam rene poshte nga HIRI dhe kam ber te kote Gjakun e Krishtit. Pra pasuria e Hirit qendron ne Gjakun e Krishtit. Por le te vazhdojme me poshte.
  Ne thame se BESA e GJALLE ne thelb te vet ka VEPRIM. Pra ky BESIM e ben te krishterin te PRANOJE, te NDJEKE dhe te BEJE VULLNETIN  e Krishtit. Pali ne letren e tij drejtuar Efesianeve:2:8-10, na tregon se i krishteri eshte i SHPETUAR, ne saje te HIRIT te Perendise, permes BESES ne Krishtin, perjashtuar cdo veper te njeriut. Pra nese nje i krishtere pranon, ndjek dhe ben vullnetin e Krishtit, kjo gje tregon se, ai ke ne zemer te vet BESEN e Krishtit, dmth, Besen e gjalle. Cdo veper e ketij te krishteri, te cilat karakterizohen nga ndjekja dhe berja e vullnetit te Krishtit, nuk jane dhe nuk burojne prej aftesise se tij. Nese Pali , apsotujt dhe te gjithe martiret e krishtere, kane bere shumellojshemeri  veprash te fuqishme  ne Perendine,  mos valle ky fakt nuk tregon se, ata i kryen keto vepra si nje MJET per te merituar shpetimin. Lexoni me kujdes deshmite e Palit, i cili deklaron fuqishem dhe thote: 
 " Une u kryqezova se bashku me Krishtin, dhe nuk rroj me une, por Krishti rron ne mua. Dhe jete qe tani jetoj ne mish, e jetoj ne Besimine Birt te Perendise , qe me deshi dhe dha veten e tij per mua."
 Ketu kemi te bejme me nje te Krishtere te sheptuar, dhe jo qe pret te beje vepra per tu sheptuar. Tek Gal:2:16, Pali na jep edhe nje deshmi tjeter ku thote: "njeriu nuk del i DREJTE me ane te VEPRAVE te Ligjit, por me ane te BESIMT ne Krishtin.."
 Shumekush mendon se, ketu behet fjale vetem per Izrailitet, pasi ata kishin ligjin e Mojsiut.  Kutponi nje gje. Te jesh i DREJTE para Perendise, do te thote: te mos shkelesh ligjin e Perendie ne asnje pike, qofsh jude apo johebre. Kjo, sepse mekati eshte shkelja i Ligjit. Pra kushdo qe mekaton( qofte jude apo joheber) ka shkelur Ligjin e Perendise, dhe te shkelesh Ligjin do te thote: te jesh i PADREJTE simbas DREJTESISE se Perendise. Kur Pali thote se, Drejtesia e Perendsie nuk vjen permes veprave te ligjit, nuk ka prasysh vetem judenjte, por  ka parasysh NJERIUN NEN MEKAT. 
  -Permes VEPRES dhe permes HIRIT.
 Tek Rom:4:2. Pali na jep nje deshmi per Abrahamin, ku thote:
 " Sepse ne doli i DREJTE Abrahami prej PUNEVE , ka ne cfare te mburet, por jo para Perendise."
  Te njejten gje na deshmon edhe Jakobi ne letrene tij. Jak:2:21.
 " Abrahami , ati yne, a nuk doli i DREJTE prej punve, kur pruri birin e tij Isakun, ne altar?"
  Ky eshte nje perkthim simbas origjinalit Grek. Ne biblat tona , ne vend te fjales DREJTESUAR, eshte vendosru fjala sHFAJSIM. Perkethimi jo korekt i kesaj fjale, sjell  shume konfizion tek te krishteret. Te shfjasohesh permes veprave, do te thote, te kryhesh vete me punet e tua, larjen  e mekateve. Por Pali dhe Jakobi ne letrtat e tyre, nuk jane duke na treguar konkretisht kete lloj shfajsimi. Le ta shpjegoj kete fakt , pasi ka rendesi shume te madhe. Se pari duhet te them se, ne origjinalin Grek, fjala e perdorur eshte:" edikaiothi", qe do te thote i drejtesuar.
 Qe ta kutpojme plotesisht se cdo te thote te dalesh i drejtesuar para Perendise, duhet me patjeter qe te shohim deshmine baze qe Pali dhe Jakobi, na japin rreth Abrahamit. Ata na japin nje deshmi baze, rreth pozites dhe mardhenies se Abrahamit me Perendine. Si dhe, si ishte ai para syrit te Perendise. Ne vargun 3 Pali thote: 
 Edhe Abrahmi i BESOI Perendise, dhe kjo ju numurua atij, DREJTESI. 
Pra ky eshte FAKTI BAZE. Qysh ne kete moment qe Perendia Abrahamit ja numuroi BESEN  DREJTESI, ai para syrit te Perendise ishte i DREJTE. Por si? Jo prej VEPRES, por prej BESES, pasi VEPRA erdhi me pas. Eshte tjeter gje te dalesh i DREJTE, dhe tjeter gje te te DREJTESOJNE. Meqense ishte Perendia, Ai qe e DREJTESOI Abarahmin permes BESES qe ai kishte ne Perendine,  atehere permes VEPRAVE te tij, Abrahami DOLI i DREJTE( jo u drejtesua). Perse? Sepse ishte i DREJTESUAR prej Perendise ,qysh me perpara se ai te kryente veprat.  Psh. Kur Abrahami pruri Isakun ne altar per sakrifice,  ai ishte i DREJTEUSAR prej Perendise. PRa nuk ishte VEPRA ( shpenia e Isaktu ne altar) qe do ta DREJTESONTE ate. Vepra deshmoi Drejtesine e Abrahamit , e cila vinte prej BESES ne Perendine. Nese Abrahami nuk do te ishte DREJTESUAR prej Perendise qysh me perpara, ai nuk do te mund te ofronte birin e tij te vetem ne kryq. Perse? Kjo,  sepse i padrejti nuk mund te beje vepra te drejta. Pra Abrahami duke bere kete  VEPER te DREJTE, VERTETOi se ishte i DREJTESUAR, prandaj dhe DOLI i Drejte. Por si? Me ane te BESES , thote Pali dhe Jakobi. Te kutpuarit drejt te ketij fakti, ka nje rendesi shume fondamentale per besimtarin e krishtere. 
 Le te vijme te vetja jone. Edhe per ne,  Besa ne Krishtin na eshte numuruar DREJTESI. Te besosh ne Krishtin do te thote te PRANOSH DREJTESINE, sepse Krishti u be per ne DREJTESI 1Kor:1:30. Pra qysh nga ky moment ne jemi te DREJTE para Perndise, jo nga VPERAT tona, por nga Krishti, sepse Ai eshte DREJTESIA jone. Para syrit te Perendsie, ne jemi te drejte. Por a mjafton kjo vetem me fjale, apo duhet  vertetuar? Kur ne arrijme te bejme vepra te Drejta, ky fakt na tregon , se, ne jemi DREJTESUAR ne Krishtin. Pra permes verpave tona te drejta, ne  TREGOJME se  jemi drejtesuar prej Perendise me ane te Krishtit 1Tim:2:20-21.).
 DREJTESIMI yne u mundesua vetem permes Krishtit ne kryq.  Ai kreu per ne VEPREN e DREJTESISE. Prandaj dhe Pali thote: Une u kryqezova bashke me Krishtin , dhe nuk roj me une por Krishti. Te roje Krishti ne ne, do te thote:  DREJTEISA e Pererndise ne ne, pasi ai eshte Drejtesi per ne 1Kor:1:30. Dhe si rejedhim del se, ky njeri i ri, i rikrijuar simbas Krishtit, eshte ne thelb i DREJTE, dhe do te beje vepra te drejta, ashtu sic beri dhe Abrahami, i cili me parpara u drejtesua, dhe me pas beri veprat e drejtesise, dhe keshtu DOLI i Drejte. 
 Po te vereni Palin ne deshmine e dhene per Abrahamin, ai thote se, Abrahami mund te mburet ne vete te tij, por jo para Perendise. Perse Abrahami nuk mund te mburej para Perendise?  Ne vargun kater tek Rom:2: Pali e sqaron fare qarte , ku thote;
"  Dhe atij qe PUNON( kryen vepra) PAGA nuk i numurohet si HIR, por si DETYRE." Te gjitha Veprat e Abrahamit dhe te mbare te krishtereve, nuk ju numurohen atyre merite, por ju numurohen  DETYRE. Ne jemi thirur te BEJME VEPREN e Perendsie Vep:9:15.  Nese Abrahami do te DREJTESOHEJ me ane te VEPRAVE qe kreu, atehere ai kishte se perse te mburej para Perendise. Kjo sepse ai e arriti VETE Drejtesimin para Perendise, permes vepra te tij. Por Pali thote se, Abrahami dhe cdo njeri tjeter, nuk mund te mburet para Perendise, sepse eshte Perendia Ai qe na Drejteson, permess vepres qe Krishti krey ne kryq. Le ti ktheheimi thenies se Palit tek Efes:2:8-10.
 " Sepse me Hir jemi te shpetuar , me ane te BESES, edhe kjo nuk eshte prej JUSH, por eshte DHURATA e Perndise. Jo prej PUNERAVE qe te mos MBURET ASKUSH."
 Edhe ketu Pali na tregon se, askush nuk mud te mburet para Perendise  per VEPRAT e tij. Kjo, sepse  eshte Perendia Ai qe na dha Shpetimin, dhurate prej Hirit. Fjala DHRUAT, menjanon cfardo lloj PUNESH, qofshin keto edhe te shenjta edhe te persosura.  Psh, rroga qe mer nje puntor nuk eshte dhurat, por eshte paga e nje pune te kryer. NEse shpetimi do te ishte rezultat i VPERAVe tona, atehere ne kemi me se te mburemi para Perendise, dhe kjo tregon se ai nuk eshte me nje  DHURITAE, por eshte MERITE. 
  Ecja ne HIR.
 Ecje ne Hir ben vetem nje i shpetuar. Te ecesh ne Hirin e Perendise, do te thote te jesh BIR.  Vetem biri ka te drejte te mare HIRIN dhe te ece ne te. Perse Perendia pati Hir per ne?  Kjo fillon se pari me te qenit tone nen mekat. NESe Perendia nuk do te kishte HIR, do te ishte e pamundur Thirja jone ne paqe te Perendise, kjo, pasi Perendia eshte i papajtueshem me mekatin. Por Hiri qe dha Perendia, i dha mundesi njeriut te afrohet drejt shpetimit nga mekati dhe vdekja. Hiri jepet gjithmone atje ke ka mekat, ne menyre qe mekatari te KTHEHET tek Perendia.  Nese Ati nuk do te kishte dhene HIR pre Djalin e tij plangprishes, ky djale nuk do te mund te kthehej asnjehere ne shtepi, per faktin se kishte humbur te gjithe pasurine nen mekat. Pra ishte fajtor para atit. Por Hiri, qe buron prej Atit per birin e tij te humbur, dha mundesine qe Djali te shpetohet, dhe Drejtesia te viihet ne vend, duke permbushru plotesisht KTHIMIN e birit ne gji te atit. Per atin nuk kishte rendesi "pasuria" qe biri humbi, por kishte rendesi shpetimi i Djalit te humbur.
 Vazhdon.

----------


## Albo

Morali i asaj qe shkruajta me lart eshte shume i thjeshte dhe shume real per Krishterimin sot. Jane me mijra dominacione apo sekte brenda Krishterimit dhe te gjitha keto kane ngritur te vertetat e tyre. Kjo eshte me e dukshme se kudo ne degen protestante te Krishterimit dhe kjo teme e pasqyron kete realitet.

Kur pyet nje besimtar protestant se cfare perfaqeson "shpetimi ne Krisht", ai do te filloje te filozoje e interpretoje ate qe AI MENDON se eshte e vertete.

E pyet nje besimtar orthodhoks se cfare perfaqeson shpetimi, ai hap librat e shenjtoreve dhe eterve te Kishes per te mesuar mesimet e tyre mbi Shpetimin.

Pra ne kete bote ka pleq te heshtur ashtu sic ka edhe te rinj qe kujtojne se dine gjithcka. Ka te rinj qe i perbuzin pleqte, ashtu sic ka te rinj qe ua degjojne fjalen.

----------


## Matrix

Une mendoj se konfuzioni i koheve te fundit eshte profetizuar nga Zoti yne, kur thuhet se ne kohet e fundit, do thuhet se Krishti eshte aty apo ketu, ne shkretetire, apo ne ate dhome, sepse do dalin krishter te rreme dhe profete te rreme, qe do mashtrojne shume njerez.

Le te imagjinojme per nje cast sikur kthehemi prapa ne kohe.

Do filloje te ndodhe nje fenomen shume i cuditeshem. Numri i kishave dhe i ndarjeve kristiane do vije duke u zvogeluar sa me shume i afrohemi Origjines.

Kjo na verteton se ne fillim ka qene vetem nje Kishe, e cila ka pasur nje besim te vetem mbi shpetimin. 

Pra thenia:  Nuk ka rendesi ne c'kishe shkon, mjafton te pranosh Jezusin dhe te besosh Biblen, eshte nje shpikje shume e vonshme qe nuk ka ekzistuar ne fjalorin e vellezerve apo motrave te shekujve te pare.

Ne fillim ishte NJE KISHE, le ta gjejme pra kete Kishe. Ajo Kishe nuk ka vdekur sepse eshte E PAVDEKSHME...

Por nqs e gjejme, duhet te kemi forcen, per te hequr dore nga teorite tona mbi shpetimin dhe nga interpretimet vetjake te Shkrimit te Shenjte....

----------


## deshmuesi

> Morali i asaj qe shkruajta me lart eshte shume i thjeshte dhe shume real per Krishterimin sot. Jane me mijra dominacione apo sekte brenda Krishterimit dhe te gjitha keto kane ngritur te vertetat e tyre. Kjo eshte me e dukshme se kudo ne degen protestante te Krishterimit dhe kjo teme e pasqyron kete realitet.
> 
> Kur pyet nje besimtar protestant se cfare perfaqeson "shpetimi ne Krisht", ai do te filloje te filozoje e interpretoje ate qe AI MENDON se eshte e vertete.
> 
> E pyet nje besimtar orthodhoks se cfare perfaqeson shpetimi, ai hap librat e shenjtoreve dhe eterve te Kishes per te mesuar mesimet e tyre mbi Shpetimin.
> 
> Pra ne kete bote ka pleq te heshtur ashtu sic ka edhe te rinj qe kujtojne se dine gjithcka. Ka te rinj qe i perbuzin pleqte, ashtu sic ka te rinj qe ua degjojne fjalen.


 Albo gabohesh ne nje pike, kjo pasi te mungon njohuria. I Krishteri ka vetem nje liber, ne te cilin Fryma e Perendise e meson  ate mbi shpetimin dhe mbi Krishtin, dhe ky liber eshte Bibla e Perendise. Une kam sjelle pikerisht mesimin e ketij libri, dhe aspak filozofine time apo ate te protestanteve. Sa per mendimin qe jep per orthodhoksit, mbase ke te drejte.
 Ps. Albo kam edhe dicka tjeter: Ata shejntoret, nga e moren mesimin mbi shpetimin?
 Deshmuesi

----------


## deshmuesi

> Une mendoj se konfuzioni i koheve te fundit eshte profetizuar nga Zoti yne, kur thuhet se ne kohet e fundit, do thuhet se Krishti eshte aty apo ketu, ne shkretetire, apo ne ate dhome, sepse do dalin krishter te rreme dhe profete te rreme, qe do mashtrojne shume njerez.
> 
> Le te imagjinojme per nje cast sikur kthehemi prapa ne kohe.
> 
> Do filloje te ndodhe nje fenomen shume i cuditeshem. Numri i kishave dhe i ndarjeve kristiane do vije duke u zvogeluar sa me shume i afrohemi Origjines.
> 
> Kjo na verteton se ne fillim ka qene vetem nje Kishe, e cila ka pasur nje besim te vetem mbi shpetimin. 
> 
> Pra thenia:  Nuk ka rendesi ne c'kishe shkon, mjafton te pranosh Jezusin dhe te besosh Biblen, eshte nje shpikje shume e vonshme qe nuk ka ekzistuar ne fjalorin e vellezerve apo motrave te shekujve te pare.
> ...


 Si gjithmone Matrix, je i paqrte ne mendim dhe konfuz ne gjerat qe gjykon. Ti periqesh te kundershtosh, dhe kete e ben me nje varg qe te del perpara nga bibla, ( te cilin ti nuk e pranon si fjale te Perendise.) 
 Ju MAtrix gjithmone perpiqeni te gjeni nje kundershtim ne te gjithe shkrimet e mia. Por une te kam thene se, nese ke kundershtim dhe gjithshka tjeter, perpiqu te argumentosh ate me fjalen e Perendise. Ajo qe kam shkrojtur per Albon vlen edhe per ty e kedo tjeter qe mendon si ju. 
 Ja se sa percart( me fal qe ta them) ke shkrojtur ti ne pergjigjen me siper ku thua: "Te sheptohesh nuk do te thote qe te trashgosh pasurine e Atit Perendi..". Cfare duhet te mendoj une per ju? Bibla na deshmon se, ne do te TRASHEGOJME mbreterine e Atit tone Qiellor. Tani gjeje ti vete arsyen se perse ti shkruan keshtu. Kjo, pasi qellimi tend eshte, te luftosh nje protestant, dhe pak rendesi ka se cfare xhevahire nxjer nga goja. Te lutem Matrix, ndrysho menyre se nuk nderton, por prish.
 Gjeja me e lehte eshte te gjykohsh, por eshte gjeja  me me pasoje per ju. 
   Deshmuesi

----------


## Albo

> Albo gabohesh ne nje pike, kjo pasi te mungon njohuria. I Krishteri ka vetem nje liber, ne te cilin Fryma e Perendise e meson ate mbi shpetimin dhe mbi Krishtin, dhe ky liber eshte Bibla e Perendise. Une kam sjelle pikerisht mesimin e ketij libri, dhe aspak filozofine time apo ate te protestanteve. Sa per mendimin qe jep per orthodhoksit, mbase ke te drejte.
> Ps. Albo kam edhe dicka tjeter: Ata shejntoret, nga e moren mesimin mbi shpetimin?
> Deshmuesi


Nese Bibla apo 10 urdherimet e Zotit per Moisiun do te mjaftonin qe njerezit te njihnin shpetim, atehere cdo njeri do te njihte shpetim dhe Jezu Krishti nuk kish perse te zbriste ne toke. Nese Bibla permban gjithcka qe njerezit kane nevoje per te ecur ne rrugen e drejte, atehere perse Jezu Krishti duhet te zgjidhte 12 apostuj?!

Sikur shpetimi te vinte me fjale, te gjithe njerezit e kesaj bote do te njihnin shpetim.

----------


## deshmuesi

Albo me vjen keq , se je komplet jashte teme.  Nuk e kutpoj se cfare do te thuash me 10 urdheresat e tjer. Nese Shkrimi nuk nevoitej, Perndia nuk kishte se perse tja jepte kishes se tij.
 Me lejo tju bej nje peytej te drejtperdrejte: Cfare mendon rreth ketyre fjaleve te Jezusit: gjon:8:31-32.
 "Nese do te qendroni ne fjalen time, jeni me te vertete dishepujt e mij. "
 Tani pyetja ime eshte: Cila eshte fjala ne te cilen duhet te qendroje dishepulli i Krishtit?  Te qendrosh ne fjalen e Krishtit, do te thote ti perkushtohesh cdo dite mesimit te fjales profetike ( bibles) te Perendise, duke e pranuar dhe vepruar ate ne jeten tende si i krishtere. Tani te pyes: ti konkretisht ne cilen fjale te Krishtit qendron?
 Sic e sheh, eshte Krishti Ai qe porosit te krishteret qe te qendrojne ne fjalen e Tij. Pra nese ti e ben te pavlefshme fjalen e Krishtit ne bibel, atehere bej kujdes se, qendresa ne te, eshte kushti per te qene dishepull i Krishtit.
 Bibla nuk eshte thjesht 10 urdhrimet,  ky liber mban mesimin e vertete rreth Krishtit dhe shpetimit te Krishtit. Me trego ti nje rruge apo menyre tjeter, ( pervec bibles) ku njeriu mund te njohe Krishtin, si dhe te mare mesimin e tij??
  Pergjigje: Shpetimi nuk njihet thjesht nga leximi, por nga pranimi i asaj qe lexon ne fjalen e Perndise.
  Pergjigje: Apsotujt u perzgjodhen pikerisht per te shpallur Krishtin, dhe ungjillin e shpetimit, te cilin e kemi ne bibel. Vete fjala apsotull do te thote: i derguar me mision. Nuk mund te shperndash Krisht, pa mesimin e tij, fjalen e shkrojtur.
  Pergjigje: Sheptimi nuk vjen me fjale, por me Bese ne Krishtin, por pa njohur fjalen ne te cilen Krishti na porosit te qendrojme, nuk njeh as shpetimin e as shpetimtarin.
 Albo qe te diskutoash per nje doktrine te caktuar, se pari duhet ta njohesh ate. Duhet te njohesh biblen qe te flasesh per te. Mos haro se bibla i bashkon te krishteret, ndersa religjioni e tradita e ndarjes fetare , i ndan. Te ftoj dhe ty Albo miqesisht , qe te na tregosh mbi shpetimin tend.
 Deshmuesi

----------

